# Spec V Loses Power



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

Can anyone enlighten me about a problem i have. I have a stock Spec-V and every once in a while my car will lose power. It doesn't happen every time I drive my car but is happens on a weekly basis. It feels as if the throttle isn't opening all the way, it seems as if there is not enough fuel or air entering the engine. The car doesn't stop but it loses about half of its horse power and it sounds like the car is working hard. When this happens it also has a few more electrical issues, the brake lights stay on even when off the brakes and the dash lights and parking lights stay on when I turn the car is turned off until I release the brake pedal. When I turn the car off and back on the problem is fixed. My local dealership can't duplicate the problem because it is a random occurance and no one has encountered this problem before. Please Help. Thanks


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Please explain in more detail your problem. It's kinda vague to me, sorry.


----------



## dangeruss (Dec 11, 2003)

taadow182 said:


> Can anyone enlighten me about a problem i have. I have a stock Spec-V and every once in a while my car will lose power. It doesn't happen every time I drive my car but is happens on a weekly basis. It feels as if the throttle isn't opening all the way, it seems as if there is not enough fuel or air entering the engine. The car doesn't stop but it loses about half of its horse power and it sounds like the car is working hard. When this happens it also has a few more electrical issues, the brake lights stay on even when off the brakes and the dash lights and parking lights stay on when I turn the car is turned off until I release the brake pedal. When I turn the car off and back on the problem is fixed. My local dealership can't duplicate the problem because it is a random occurance and no one has encountered this problem before. Please Help. Thanks



Could just be the knock sensors. Stock knock-sensors are very touchy and could be the reason why your feelin the loss in power but if it feels like your losin half, I'm not sure. Check out nissanperformancemag.com, they have more info on knock sensors. Not sure what to tell you about the electrical problem, never had that issue before.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't think so, not on a stock spec V, the KS wouldn't do that. I hope you're running 93 octane though.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Yeah, the Spec runs like crap on regular 87 octane. There are a lot of things that could cause power loss. Check your fuel pressure/pump/filter. Check your air intake to make sure it's clear. How many miles?/check spark plugs/wires. Check your ECU for codes. Check cat. and pre-cat for breakup and clogging in the exhaust. Have you had the recall done on your exhaust? OR, if still under warranty, take it to the dealer and let them figure it out.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

A stock Spec V will run great on 91 octain fuel. If you have a choice between 91,92, and 93 octain, save a few cents and get 91.

The car does run like crap on 87, but on long hyw trips I will fill up on 89 and I don't notice a power loss with that, but in stop and go traffic with a heavy foot, I run 92 or 93. I can't find 91 around here, or I would run that. It should be a tad cheaper. Sunoco and Speedway in some states sell 91 and 93. In other states, 91 is the highest you can get.

With gas prices on the rise, filling a na 4cyl with high octain sucks. I am always keeping a close eye on Speedway, Mijier, and Sams Club for the cheapest gas.


----------

